# I realise just how much exercise is important for me



## Felinia (Jan 8, 2020)

When I was diagnosed, I started to do Aquafit, building up to 4 times a week, and felt so much better for it.  Slimmer, less out of puff, less joint pain, less need for my stick, and reduced HbA1c.  Then 4 weeks ago I got struck with the flu, then a few days later tore soft tissues in my groin and hip.  For 3 weeks I was more or less stuck indoors and it's only been the last week my legs stopped feeling like jelly.  But all the benefits I had built up have more or less gone.  So it's back to the pool at last today, to re-build, in the knowledge that exercise DOES matter, no matter how old (69) or unfit (very) you are.  Even small amounts on the chair at home is a start.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2020)

I know just how you feel, although I like to exercise frequently (running in my case, mostly) there have been times when illness and/or injury have consigned me to the couch!  It's frustrating, as exercise has a major influence on how well I can control my levels, as well as other aspects of my health both physical and mental 

Hope you enjoy your swim and start feeling fitter, stronger and healthier very soon!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 8, 2020)

I have thought for a long time any exerciise is better  that none at all. I often walk around while waiting for the kettle to boil and brushing my teeth,


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2020)

Good for you @Felinia

Hope your new exercise sessions (whatever you can manage right now!) quickly get you back on track


----------



## Felinia (Jan 9, 2020)

Pretty sore hip today after yesterday's session.  Will see how I feel tomorrow morning, but will probably go, then rest Sat - Mon and see how it goes.  So frustrating to get the injury after doing so well before Xmas.


----------

